# xorg setuid



## ssn_bsd (Oct 28, 2009)

I noticed that when installing xorg using ports there is an option to configure with or without setuid. At first glance, I would think that if given the option, I should choose to have it unset, because it sounds safer. By doing this though I'm unsure what functionality I'd be losing. I had a look at 11.14 of the FAQ, which cleared a few things up. I'm still wondering why setuid is the default. I'm planning to use a login manager, so if I keep setuid off, will I be losing (or gaining) anything?


----------



## adamk (Oct 28, 2009)

If you use a login manager, it is fine to have setuid off.  

Adam


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 28, 2009)

you won't loose anything....
You just won't be able to start X with startx command as regular user....
That's how I understand this....

I have turned setuid off, few days ago, and no problem so far (I use xdm)


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> you won't loose anything....
> You just won't be able to start X with startx command as regular user....
> That's how I understand this....
> 
> I have turned setuid off, few days ago, and no problem so far (I use xdm)



Correct. The reason it does work with xdm/gdm/kdm is because they run as root. Hence they're able to start X as root.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 29, 2009)

i know


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> i know



Yes but ssn_bsd might not


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 29, 2009)

I know that too.


----------

